# solid axel conversion



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

Im not even gonna ask if its a lot of work because im sure it is. but is it worth it and how much lift do you get just from doing it


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It completely depends on how you build it. You can build an SAS with no lift whatsoever if you want. Most people do the swap to get rid of the stock IFS which breaks every time they go offroading.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

well i found a site with a kit and instructions but is it better then ifs


----------



## ff14007 (Aug 26, 2007)

all depends on how hard you play with it, i am in the process of building up axles for the swap. got the springs, shocks, but the axles are the $$$$. if you got the time its not that bad of a job, but once you start cutting your comitted to the job


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

if you want i can sell you a set of ford 8.8s with drum brakes out of a 91 explorer for like $300 if you want


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Isn't an Exploder front axle a TTB? I don't think that'd fit very well under a Pathfinder.


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

actually if hes doing a soilid axle conversion it would work fine cause its a solid axle besides i dont even know what a ttb is


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Twin Traction Beam suspension. It's not a standard solid axle, the axle comes in two parts that pivot opposite each other...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah ttb's are basically junk. ford guys get rid of those so they can swap in normal d44's.
i swapped my s10 over to bronco axles about 10 years ago. its a lot of work, but its definitely worth it.


----------

